# Seeking Mud!!!



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Picked up our 16' ATV trailer today and hooked it up, called our favorite place to ride & camp in oregon to see what the snow was like only to find there isn't much snow







but they have plenty of mud







. Plus they have new hook up sites available









ATVs+Mud+Kids=Fun Times!

So we're heading out Saturday morning for the second trip with the new rig and to play in the mud.

See you all Monday.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Steve,

Have a great time. Nice looking new rig. Expect some great muddy pictures.

J


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Wondered how long it was gonna take to see mention of the new rig over here.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That signature line has FUN written all over it








..You re not supposed to stay clean when ATV'ing anyway. Have fun Steve and family









John


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds like fun! Its a good thing Outbacks come wiht an outdoor shower!


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

Man, Y-Guy I have been on this forum for about the last 2 years. Isn't this your 3rd rv/trailer in that short time period? My insurance insurance agent is an avid rv'er and has had 8 different trailer/rvs in the last 20 years. 3 years ago I showed him the pop up that I just bought and he took me around to the back of his business to show me what my pop up could grow into in a few years. He has a 40 foot diesel pusher now. He said he had a pop up and then trailer and then 5th wheel and then several rv's.

He loves the life and so do we. We are already looking around to replace ours in a couple of years. Take care and enjoy. I am really glad you have stayed on the forum. You have had some very good input.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Fun in the mud.....Man, I miss those days.

Years ago, some bright friends of mine got their truck stuck beyond belief and asked me to came and pull then out. I mounted up the Nissan 4x4 and went to pull them out....I buried my truck. We then had 4 more people come with the same outcome....At this point we had 6 trucks stuck in various positions in the same area....Finally, one friend drove about 4 miles and "borrowed" his Uncle's tractor from his farm and came to the rescue. The initial guy that caused all of this was pulled out first.....and left.....while all of the people that came to help him were stuck there to get theirs out. The last truck was pulled out around 3:30 a.m.

Moral of the story: Don't help people


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kevman said:


> Man, Y-Guy I have been on this forum for about the last 2 years. Isn't this your 3rd rv/trailer in that short time period? My insurance insurance agent is an avid rv'er and has had 8 different trailer/rvs in the last 20 years. 3 years ago I showed him the pop up that I just bought and he took me around to the back of his business to show me what my pop up could grow into in a few years. He has a 40 foot diesel pusher now. He said he had a pop up and then trailer and then 5th wheel and then several rv's.
> 
> He loves the life and so do we. We are already looking around to replace ours in a couple of years. Take care and enjoy. I am really glad you have stayed on the forum. You have had some very good input.


I for one am very glad Steve changes RV's so often, as I am the proud owner of his previous 28RSS.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We're home. Found mud and some snow!!!! Had a blast. Weather driving Saturday was perfect (see photo below). Only one other camper that was daring, brave or dumb enough to go up, like us they had cabin fever too.

We got in 3 rides, plenty of family time though. I love all the wood you can burn for $6/day - had a huge fire on Sunday evening. Stars were amazing on Saturday night but come Sunday we had some hail and snow.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> We're home. Found mud and some snow!!!! Had a blast.


You can't tease us with this picture when the title say "Seeking Mud!!!"

But I will say nice coach.

Now bring on the mud pics









Bill.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> We're home. Found mud and some snow!!!! Had a blast. Weather driving Saturday was perfect (see photo below). Only one other camper that was daring, brave or dumb enough to go up, like us they had cabin fever too.
> 
> We got in 3 rides, plenty of family time though. I love all the wood you can burn for $6/day - had a huge fire on Sunday evening. Stars were amazing on Saturday night but come Sunday we had some hail and snow.


How come the coach in that pic and the coach in your sig pic don't match? Got two of them?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> How come the coach in that pic and the coach in your sig pic don't match? Got two of them?


Well...he has had it for about 2-3 months...I'm sure he is on to his second Coach by now.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tidefan said:


> Fun in the mud.....Man, I miss those days.
> 
> Years ago, some bright friends of mine got their truck stuck beyond belief and asked me to came and pull then out. I mounted up the Nissan 4x4 and went to pull them out....I buried my truck. We then had 4 more people come with the same outcome....At this point we had 6 trucks stuck in various positions in the same area....Finally, one friend drove about 4 miles and "borrowed" his Uncle's tractor from his farm and came to the rescue. The initial guy that caused all of this was pulled out first.....and left.....while all of the people that came to help him were stuck there to get theirs out. The last truck was pulled out around 3:30 a.m.
> 
> Moral of the story: Don't help people


LOL! Great moral...I'm with you on that one








Funny story!

Now, where are the mud photos?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I wish I had mud photos, my DW had the camera and well she didn't take it out on the trails.







Should have seen Sean's ATV it was red before the trip, and a light brown after he found a big mud puddle.

Jim - your comment kinda freaked me out, I pulled up some photos I'd taken and WOW talk about mistaken ID. I'm looking at the one in the photo I just posted thinking that's not mine, I didn't buy that color. I guess my DW's camera really needs some color balancing done to it.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I wish I had mud photos, my DW had the camera and well she didn't take it out on the trails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first photo you posted with the trailer attached. The coach has more windows than the coach in the sig pic. I didn't even notice the colors.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah the sig pic was a stock one from winnie... but the colors is what freaked me out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

But now you have some good shots of your MH...you can bag that stock picture for a real one.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> But now you have some good shots of your MH...you can bag that stock picture for a real one.


Yep


----------

